# Camelbak chest strap popped off



## Treesmacker (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

First -- I was not sure if this is the right forum but I can't think of a more appropriate place for this. 

Ok the problem. 

I recently went on a ride and tried out a black diamond level for the first time. I think I did great. However, in the middle of the ride my camelbak (MULE) chest strap popped off.

The part that slides on the 'rail' is what popped off (the rails let you adjust the height of the chest strap). I cannot for the life of me get it back on. I tried sliding in back over the rail from the top and the bottom with no luck. I also tried pressing in over the rail in the middle, hoping that it would snap on, but no luck there either.

Any body have any tricks on getting this back on?!? Do I send it back? what do I do?

Thank you,
-Treesmacker (a.k.a. Keith)


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Hi Keith, 

ask a female with some skilled fingers to get it back on...

After it's done: remember not to breath in too deeply


----------



## nathan bay (Apr 16, 2007)

Mine did the same thing yesterday, twice. I was able to slide it back on from the top with a little patience. I don't know if I'm going to return the pack or hit it hard with some super glue. good luck.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm thinking "warranty."


----------



## Treesmacker (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL ....

PoohBear ... i just asked my wife to do it for me. I was hesitant at first because, well its a smelly, muddy, dirty thing.

She said, "bring it here!"

She had the clip back on in less then 3 minutes!!!! I tried for at least an hour. 

ROFL.

thanks  

-Treesmacker (a.k.a. Keith)


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Treesmacker said:


> LOL ....
> 
> PoohBear ... i just asked my wife to do it for me. I was hesitant at first because, well its a smelly, muddy, dirty thing.
> 
> -Treesmacker (a.k.a. Keith)


Does she know you're talking like this about her? 

ooops!


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

heh mine did that a few times ... i ended up having to move that strap a little higher and now it doesn't pop off anymore.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I hate chest and waist straps. My backpack slides around a little without them, but I find it far more comfortable that way.


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

Hate my Chest Strap... Don't use it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

McDowell_Matt said:


> Hate my Chest Strap... Don't use it.


My MULE didn't come with one but I have seen quite a few people using them over the years. When I first saw one I questioned the guy where he got it. And his reply was it came with the MULE. Oh great three months into me using it I find out I got robbed. Anyway I never felt the need to get one and have been using mine strap delete for some eight years with no issues.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

If this happens to mine, I'll sew it on with some button/carpet thread and a heavy duty needle.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Perfect timing for this thread. Mine popped off a few weeks back and last week I rode without the chest strap (or the waist). I went over the side of the trail and landed on my back, head-long down the hill (full of rocks). In the past anytime i've crashed my camelbak protected my back, this time the pack flew up behind my head before impact. I suffered major rock-rash down my back and a gash in my love handle that was about 5 inches long, and a 1/4'' deep and wide. It was a nasty gash and needed stitches but it was 4th of July, so I just started drinking heavily instead. Wish I had my pack strapped on that day.

Anyhow I just called Camelbak a few minutes ago and the rep sent me the 'instructions' for re-attatching the strap. It's pretty much what I have been trying to do but thought it might help.

Here's the email:

*Reattaching the pipe sternum strap:

Sit with the shoulder straps of the pack facing you. Look at ridge where the clasp should be attached. You will have to slide bottom the clasp on to the VERY TOP of the ridge, near the inside edge of the shoulder strap. You can feel the piece of tubing inside the fabric that forms the ridge. Slide the bottom end of the clasp on to the very-very-tip-top end of that tube (there should be about 1/8 of an inch of room between the top of the tube and the fold that the ridge is sewn into).

Or

Facing the shoulder strap, with the pack upright. At the LOWER end of the cloth / plastic rod bead, put the top of the sternum strap. Align the sternum strap clasp so that it is 15 to 30 degrees off of vertical. Jiggle the sternum strap and push the sternum strap clasp upward.

Liz Trice

Camelbak Products, LLC

Warranty Department

2000 S. McDowell, Suite 200

*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Damn this is like Rocket Science, now that see this I'm glad mine never came with one. 
Sounds like some unneeded stress just getting that thing hooked up properly.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sounds like some unneeded stress just getting that thing hooked up properly.


It is! I have a blister now to prove it. I did get it back on with the use of pliers to get a good hold on it.

To be fair, I've been using this pack for about 2 years now and this is the first issue I've ever had, with this pack or any Camelbak. They make a solid product. I've never seen a zipper fail on my packs or even a stitch come loose for that matter.

Still, this strap thing was pissing me off.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Is this the strap you guys are talking about? 'Cuz I just put mine back on to see what the big deal was and it took about 10 seconds. If your strap is different... pic please??


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

f3rg said:


> Is this the strap you guys are talking about? 'Cuz I just put mine back on to see what the big deal was and it took about 10 seconds. If your strap is different... pic please??
> ]


It's very different. It fits over a nylon 'rail' that is sewn under the material so you can slide the chest strap up or down.

It's a beeotch but I think if it ever comes off again I can fix it much quicker the second time around. I see your's is adjustable as well, much simpler design and the one my Mule has. The pics are of my Hawg.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, I see how that could be a PITA then.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> Perfect timing for this thread. Mine popped off a few weeks back and last week I rode without the chest strap (or the waist). I went over the side of the trail and landed on my back, head-long down the hill (full of rocks). In the past anytime i've crashed my camelbak protected my back, this time the pack flew up behind my head before impact. I suffered major rock-rash down my back and a gash in my love handle that was about 5 inches long, and a 1/4'' deep and wide. It was a nasty gash and needed stitches but it was 4th of July, so I just started drinking heavily instead. Wish I had my pack strapped on that day.
> 
> Anyhow I just called Camelbak a few minutes ago and the rep sent me the 'instructions' for re-attatching the strap. It's pretty much what I have been trying to do but thought it might help.
> 
> ...


Thanks, great info for just in case!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Try as I might, there was no way I could get the clip back on the piping. Tried heating it, spreading it with a small screwdriver - which only gouged it up - all with no success. So I thought, what about a binder clip! I had several in various sizes, and so I fed the end of the strap into the binder (after removing the piping clip) and simply attached the binder to the piping, then removed the little clip handles. 

Works like a charm is it's on there securely! You can slide it up/down along the piping to adjust it. And just in case it does fall off, I just bring a couple extras.

Sorry for the double pic post, I didn't see an option to delete it.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Good info. I hope no one was waiting for it for 9 years though. :eekster:


----------

